# Winter's coming fast!! Need to indoor potty train my housebroken Chi



## Lady Lucinda (Nov 4, 2015)

My 3 year-old girl, Lucy, whom I've had for about 3 weeks, refuses to go out in the rain or cold. She's completely housebroken, but after avoiding the bad weather all day, she has the inevitable accident in the house. So far, she hasn't poo'd in the house, but she has pee'd twice. 

I understand that as a Chi, it's natural for her to dislike being cold and wet. Also, she comes from tropical Puerto Rico and has never seen snow, so before the really awful northeastern winter sets in, I want to get her established with a workable indoor potty system.

How do I go about indoor potty training her so that I don't undo her outdoor training? What kind of potty is best? How about a litter box? Need help fast, please -- it's getting cold here in upstate NY!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would use washable human bed pads (Walgreens or a medical supply house) I get the 34x36" size. I would bring a tiny bit of stool inside and put it on a kleenex and leave it on the pad. If she goes over to it, tell her to 'hurry up' or 'go potty' or whatever phrase you decide on. The minute she 'goes' on it, tell her what a good girl she is. For urine, maybe you can catch a little bit and put a tiny amount on the pad. They also make large disposable pee pads. Good luck.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Disposable pee pads are scented to encourage the dog to use them.


----------



## IHOC (Oct 8, 2015)

I use an extra deep storage tub, lined with a puppy pad. It's deep enough that the chihuahuas cannot climb out of it. I put them in it only to go potty periodically throughout the day and give them the same command I use outside, so they know what to do there.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi & welcome! We just moved up here to Saratoga Springs in Upper State. 
We are here temporally, (about 3 mos.), from way south in Naples, Fl.
I understand how it is. My girls definitely went into shell shock! 
I am trying to gradually get mine used to this weather with daily walks, if possible without any clothes on.
Yesterday as an example we were out 3 x and walked around 5 miles total without clothes!
When I take them out first thing in the morning I use the same little area, they go immediately. I'm hoping this little area will be a place right out to the side of the house where they will go QUICKLY, as the temps drop.
In addition, I do have a few washable pads around for them to use when the time comes. Today it is raining most of the day and temps dropping. They will not like it!
You can try the disposable puppy pads like Stella said, scented might be the way to start.
Puppies do tend to shred tem up but your pup is beyond that stage.
Good luck!


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

And a good thing to do is never ever get mad at them about going in the house, even if its not in the right place, talk to them and explain that's not where to potty in a nice voice. And show and tell them where to go .


----------

